# Rush's Final Christmas



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I always dreaded the day I would have to post in this section, but the time has come for my little man Rush. Alittle over 2 years ago, Rush was diagnosed with disk disease. At the time he was over 11 and we opted not to perform surgery. He progressivly slowed down, but still did mostly everything he loved. (but slowly) He did have a hard time swimming though. He'd come out of the water with this back legs dragging behind him. About 6 months ago, he really started having trouble with those back legs so we opted to try accupuncture. After each session, he did wonderfully - as good as any 13 1/2 yo would do. Until last Monday. We did our accupuncture and the next day when he normally would perk up, he lost 90 percent of his back legs use. Also on wednesday, he started with incontinance. (he's had it for awhile with the poop, but now it started with pee) Also, when we pick him up to bring him out, his back legs start scratching like when you rub his belly. The back legs are twitching at rest (alseep and awake) on and off. So....hubby and I decided to send our boy where he can run and play again. I have to make the call tomorrow for next week. Rush loves christmas and we want him to have a special last one. I've been in tears all week, could hardly work etc. 2 weeks ago I had a tatoo of Rush done on my leg so he will be with me forever! I dont know how I'm going to make it thru this one. This boy is my special one! I just keep telling myself that I was lucky to have this beautiful soul in my life for all these years. The killer is, he's alert, bright eyed, good appetite, etc. With my last very old girl that I lost years ago, she gave me that "look". He hasn't done that. It doesnt even feel like christmas this year, I'm just going thru the motions because my heart is so very heavy right now. Merry Christmas my little "buckarony" I love you!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry. 
Sending peaceful thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry...this must be so hard. I have never had to make that decision, so I can only imagine how hard it is; especially at this time of year. Good thing you have time to say goodbye and make the very most out of his last days for him. I hope you can get through this hard time


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

GSD Parent said:


> I always dreaded the day I would have to post in this section, but the time has come for my little man Rush. Alittle over 2 years ago, Rush was diagnosed with disk disease. At the time he was over 11 and we opted not to perform surgery. He progressivly slowed down, but still did mostly everything he loved. (but slowly) He did have a hard time swimming though. He'd come out of the water with this back legs dragging behind him. About 6 months ago, he really started having trouble with those back legs so we opted to try accupuncture. After each session, he did wonderfully - as good as any 13 1/2 yo would do. Until last Monday. We did our accupuncture and the next day when he normally would perk up, he lost 90 percent of his back legs use. Also on wednesday, he started with incontinance. (he's had it for awhile with the poop, but now it started with pee) Also, when we pick him up to bring him out, his back legs start scratching like when you rub his belly. The back legs are twitching at rest (alseep and awake) on and off. So....hubby and I decided to send our boy where he can run and play again. I have to make the call tomorrow for next week. Rush loves christmas and we want him to have a special last one. I've been in tears all week, could hardly work etc. 2 weeks ago I had a tatoo of Rush done on my leg so he will be with me forever! I dont know how I'm going to make it thru this one. This boy is my special one! I just keep telling myself that I was lucky to have this beautiful soul in my life for all these years. The killer is, he's alert, bright eyed, good appetite, etc. With my last very old girl that I lost years ago, she gave me that "look". He hasn't done that. It doesnt even feel like christmas this year, I'm just going thru the motions because my heart is so very heavy right now. Merry Christmas my little "buckarony" I love you!


I am so sorry for your pain. Doesn't help even knowing it's the right thing to do. I hope you enjoy a great Christmas with Rush


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Debby, I am so very sorry to hear about Rush's health and the possibility of this being his last Christmas. There are no words I could say to bring comfort. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Hugs


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas-and am glad that Rush will enjoy this last Christmas in such a loving home. I am in tears from reading your post and I deeply sympathize with you. Be strong! hugs


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Enjoy your final Christmas and try not let impending loss shadow the joy of the remaining days with your beloved. It's funny but none of my "lines in the sand" such as loss of appetite, incontinentence, temperament changes have ever ended up being the reason that I've had my friends pts...it's just not so simple. It's the whole package that factors in. You know that he trusts you to make the right decision.


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, today is the day we will say "goodbye" to Rush. His appointment is tonight at 6:30pm. We decided to bring him to the vet because believe it or not, Rush loves going to the vets office. For that matter, he loves going anywhere! We spent a very special christmas with him. Brought him to christmas eve gathering, where he got spoiled with treats, etc. Yesterday after opening his presents, a few friends came by to say their goodbyes and give him more treats. Its been a horribly bittersweet christmas for us. I never remember a christmas where I've cried so much, but tried to go thru the motions of acting festive and exchanging gifts. At least we had something to occupy our minds a bit. Last night I slept next to Rush by the christmas tree. I woke up many times during the night just to stroke his head and tell him what a good boy he is and how much I love him. Today we will take a walk in the neighborhood with him in his wagon and say goodbye to some of his neighborhood friends. I will take him for a ride to his favorite river and even though he can't walk, we will hang there in the van for awhile. Saturday he did give that "look" where he said he's ready, so that gives me a bit more peace with this whole thing. We are worried how our dyna girl is going to handle this though. She is very dependant on Rush and I do think she knows something is going on. shes been very 'velcro-ish'. Well, I will post during the week with some of my beautiful boys pictures, etc. Look out Rainbow bridge, here comes Mayor Rush!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

omg! luv to u and hugs! i just cant say more.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please know that you and Rush are in my thoughts. In spite of his disk disease, he is a lucky dog to have someone who loves him so very much.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry the time came for you to make the hard decision. I had to do this in Sept for my boy w similar problems like Rush. It hurts so much to let them go. Take heart in knowing you did all you could for him. Run free sweet boy on your heavenly legs.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

*From a Grateful Dog*
You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.
But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.
So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic that will
Once more make me whole.
The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.
That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner till the end.
Please, understand just what this gift
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.
You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it, too.
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To grant me this appeal.
Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.
And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.
I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever-faithful friend,
... a young dog once again.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless his heart. bless your heart. know that many thoughts are with you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Rush. This is also the section I know I will post in some day. It is the right decision but very painful. Take care.

Maggi


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm so sorry you have to go through this. you will be in my thoughts. may your sweet Rush rest peacefully.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with this thought close to your heart all is going to be better.



GSD Parent said:


> I just keep telling myself that I was lucky to have this beautiful soul in my life for all these years.


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you all for the very kind words. It is so much appreciated. Rush left us last night around 7:00pm. It was very peaceful. You could see his body just saying "wheeeew" no more pain. We were strong for him and tried not to cry until he was gone. He had an excellent last day, right up to the end. This is kinda funny, ironic and weird....Rush has always howled at the song "the joker" by steve miller. We were just a few miles from the vet and that song came on the radio. He got to 'sing along' for one last time. My heart is so broken right now, but at the same time I'm relieved that he is no longer in pain. My Dyna girl on the other hand is very confused. She was pacing all night I think looking for Rush. I love the "grateful dog" poem. That really hit home! Thanks to everyone again. I will post pictures "as soon as I figure out how, so you can see what a beautiful boy Rush is!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You managed his parting is such a loving way. The Joker coming on was no accident! How awesome he got to sing it one last time on his way out. Give Dyna extra hugs from us all.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*What to say?*

Bless you. I hope to have your courage when the time comes.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

GSD Parent said:


> Thank you all for the very kind words. It is so much appreciated. Rush left us last night around 7:00pm. It was very peaceful. You could see his body just saying "wheeeew" no more pain. We were strong for him and tried not to cry until he was gone. He had an excellent last day, right up to the end. This is kinda funny, ironic and weird....Rush has always howled at the song "the joker" by steve miller. We were just a few miles from the vet and that song came on the radio. He got to 'sing along' for one last time. My heart is so broken right now, but at the same time I'm relieved that he is no longer in pain. My Dyna girl on the other hand is very confused. She was pacing all night I think looking for Rush. I love the "grateful dog" poem. That really hit home! Thanks to everyone again. I will post pictures "as soon as I figure out how, so you can see what a beautiful boy Rush is!


So sorry. I can tell you from experience and having shepherds all my life that I have had to let a significant number pass on. It never gets easier, the what if's don't go away but cling to the memories because they are all special in their own way.


*Fragile Circle*

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 

Irving Townsend.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Rush. I'm going through the same thing with the loss of my Duncan just 9 days ago. I feel your pain.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so difficult to go through this, even though you know you are doing the right thing by releasing him from his pain. Rush had a wonderful and loving life with you. I hope you'll find comfort in the happy memories that you have of him. Rest in peace, Rush. :angel:


----------

